# A few grooming questions!



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

- good quality slicker brush ($10 - $40+)
- wide tooth metal comb ($20-$40+)
- pin brush w/long needles ($20-40+)
- blow dryer (high velocity and/or stand dryer, this just makes your job easier, you could get away with a human blow dryer, but if the coat is long, it will take hours and hours to dry the coat, LOL) (200 - 600)
- grooming table (200+)
- clippers and blades (200+), I use the Mouse blade system, it comes with adjustable blades from #10 - #40, is very quiet, and cordless. I have a set of Andis 2 speeds for my #4, #7, #30 w/clip on combs.
- scissors (200+)

I groom my pets once every 2 weeks, as in full brush out, nail trim, ear clean and trim. Bathing depends on the season and where we've been. Winter they are bathed every 4-6 weeks, summer every 2-4 weeks.

Show dogs in continental or puppy clip with long pack hair, are line (coat separated in small layers) brushed every 2nd or 3rd day over the entire body with pin brush on pack, long parts of coat, slicker over shorter parts such as belly, sides, and legs, comb following both pin brush and slicker to ensure absolutely no mats in coat. Bathed every 7-10 days. Coat is never brushed dry, but sprayed with a coat conditioner like Crown Royal, layer by layer as you line brush to preserve the coat.

If you are getting a puppy, you would need a soft slicker, clippers, #10 - #30 blades for face and feet, clip on combs if you want to keep longer coat and don't want to scissor, 7 in. scissors for a standard poodle, straight ones and curved if you want to make grooming easier, nail clippers just to start.

I don't know much about cording so hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## Caty (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow that's a lot LOL, I thought you just shave the butt, legs, feet and face with one clip and scissor the rest, and brush- shows how much I know!! Does it take awhile to get used to it all? Would a groomer let you sit in on the groom so you can get an idea of how to do it yourself?

May I ask why the scissors are so much? I mean I know you don't use kitchen shears but $200? There are grooming scissors at the pet store for like $30.. are those not ok? What kind of scissors do I acutally need.. thinning.. regular.. etc?

Sorry I am completely clueless at this. :smile:


----------



## Doggroomer812 (May 4, 2011)

*There is a great*

Book available that goes through grooming beginning to advanced... Great book.

Amazon.com: Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference (Howell Reference Books) (0785555028081): Shirlee Kalstone: Books


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I second the recommendation on Shirlee Kalstone's book!

These are the grooming supplies that I have for at-home grooming:

Force Dryer (B-Air Bear - $100) (Good value but I'd recommend spending a little more and getting something better)

Stand Dryer (Edemco $300) This is not essential for shorter pet trims.

Grooming Table ($99)

Pin Brushes

Slicker Brushes

Greyhound comb

Shampoo/Conditioner

Grooming Spray

Nail guillotine/grinder

Ear cleaner

Shears (a good pair will be around $100 and up) - curved and/or straight

Latex bands if you will be trying a show clip and banding their hair up (Laineeltd.com)


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

MY list to do a shave it mostly down but not look bald (So maybe a miami or a short kennel clip) 

Now to trim/groom yourself and make it look more then horrid- you'll need a good dryer- THE B AIrs are great and cheap. I got along just fine (though slowly) with the Metro Quick draw ($90) 

Decent clippers (you could do a wahl bravura or a laube speed feed- between it and the comb attachments you can keep a dog short) 
$150

Good slicker 10
Metal comb 10
nail clippers 10
pin brush 10
Decent pair of shears for trimming things like the ears etc if you want something other then shaved short all over- $70.00 one pair of straight sheers around 7" long will get you through- don't buy them at a pet store as those won't actually cut hair on a poodle at all


----------



## Caty (Jul 31, 2011)

Is a hair dryer and fan ok? Or do you need something stronger? LOL I am incredibly clueless. I did find a grooming shop that sells the nice brushes, clippers etc.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

You can do it with a hair dryer. Your just going to be there for hours Pet store scissors are not able to be used to scissor poodle hair. They just bend it. You'll find doing a clip with clippers (snap on combs or other blade lengths) the easiest to start with 

Your best way to start is to try and maintain the face feet tail clipping and bathing drying between professional grooms


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

Another option is a self-serve dog wash. Most of them will have all the equipment you will need and you just have to pay a fee to use it. (The one I worked at was $5 tool rental, then the price for the bath). Still much cheaper than taking to the groomer, but you get to have all the fun!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Caty said:


> ...What is the kind of equipment that I'll need? I'm assuming I might need not only brushes and clippers but also a grooming table?
> 
> How much am I looking to spend for DECENT equipment (I don't need top of the line, I'm not showing, I do want my dog to look okay but it's really more of a hobby for me).
> 
> ...


Hello, Caty!
I'll respond as a home groomer. I have three miniature poodles and they stay in the same trims year round.
Spring/Summer: Lamb/Miami
Fall/Winter: Modified "Lion" trim
They are bathed every 2 -3 weeks in the Spring/Summer and 3 -4 in the Winter. It all depends on the weather and how dirty they get.  I brush them out daily (and brush their teeth). It's the perfect time to do a "daily check" and also is great for bonding. If you keep the coat free of mats, you're life will be that much easier (as the groomers have said).

I converted the downstairs bedroom to a grooming room / spare room. I have the following equipment:

- *a grooming table* (it doesn't adjust and cost around $75.00) Master Equipment Grooming Tables | PetEdge.com
- *Andis 2-speed clippers and Oster Golden A5 clippers *(with combs) for body/belly/tail
- *Cordless clipper (Wahl Moser Arco SE w/5-way blade) *for face (can use on tail)
- *Wahl Peanut clipper & Oster MiniMax *for paws
- *Slicker brush* (just ordered the Les Poochs!!!!!!! We got a discount for a group purchase. Retail: $28-$73)
- *Comb* (Chris Christensen Poodle Buttercomb $35.00) Grooming Combs for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats
- *Pin Brush* (Chris Christensen 35mm Gold $42.00) Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats
- *Grooming Spray* (Crown Royale #3, or Chris Christensen Ice on Ice) 
http://crownroyaleltd.net/picts/Magic_touch.gif
Leave-In Conditioners for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats
- *Nail Grinder* (Andis or similar $20-$40) Andis 2-Speed Pet Nail Grinders | PetEdge.com
- *Curved Shears* (I'm hoping to get the Geib Blue Breeze $270)
- *Straight Shears* (Ditto above)
- *High Velocity dryer* (I bought the "3rd Arm" to go with mine) Air Force Commander 2-Speed Pet Dryers | PetEdge.com
Metro Air Force Quick Draw Pet Dryer | PetEdge.com
or you can try this one: Metro Air Force FlexDRI Pet Dryer | PetEdge.com
- *Good shampoo / conditioner*
- *Ear cleaner* (I just ordered Les Poochs MediAcetic Ear wash)
- *Saline wash* for eyes during grooming (helpful to have)
- *First Aid supplies* (Sytpic powder and vet wrap, etc. etc.)

I love the *Geib Buttercut* blades. I have everything from #10 - #40 (Andis, Oster Cyrogen, AgION, ceramic) and I like the Geib the best. They're sterling silver and heat up faster but I always get a nice cut. The bonus? They're generally less expensive. I use the #5f on the body and legs (Miami/Lamb) and hindquarters for the modified Lion.

It sounds like a lot of equipment, but it's more or less a one-time purchase. If you take care of everything, it'll last a long while.  
I hope that helps!

Note on shears: A breeder/groomer told me that GOOD shears make all the difference. It's the one piece of equipment she doesn't skimp on. You don't need to spend $400, but the good ones range from $200-$300.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Caty, I think you will hate life drying a standard poodle with a human hairdryer. Especially if you are still considering show coat. Tiger in puppy coat takes 4 hours for me to dry with a force air and stand dryer. I cannot imagine using a human hairdryer.


----------

